# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  LIVE from Jamaica RHP TV  12 noon to 3 pm Every Wednesday

## Rhodesresort

http://www.ustream.tv/new/search?q=rhodes+hall+tv


Watch LIVE Rhodes Hall TV - Every Wednesday 12 noon to 3 pm.

----------

